# PDF's?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend any sites to download PDF's from? I am specifically looking for medical, survival, military books, and firearms manuals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ghostman said:


> Can anyone recommend any sites to download PDF's from? I am specifically looking for medical, survival, military books, and firearms manuals.


Get with @MaterielGeneral he has all this assembled already. And it's less than the cost of most books.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Get with @MaterielGeneral he has all this assembled already. And it's less than the cost of most books.


I did, so should ya'll ....... I think I have said this before, but it is worth repeating.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the support guys. I really appreciate it.

I sent/PM a couple links that have a large amount of files but comparing them to the library they aint even close. Like I mentioned is that downloading is very time consuming. When I became disabled from the military doing these downloads kind of filled a void and was good for my mental health. My last MOS was Quartermaster and as a supply sergeant it was very brain heavy and very little muscle. LoL, when it was muscle I just created a work detail to do it for or with me.

Here is the DVD $13.00 shipped
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/classifieds-barter-trade-buy-sell/57770-electronic-library.html

Here the 16GB San Disk flash drive much larger content shipped insured for $23.50
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ctronic-library-flash-drive-10gb-growing.html

I like these San Disk Flash Drives because you can add a password protection folder.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Also a good site for downloading free documents http://stevespages.com/page7.htm


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Check your PM


----------

